
Open Sourcing 223GB of Driving Data - mirceasoaica
https://medium.com/udacity/open-sourcing-223gb-of-mountain-view-driving-data-f6b5593fbfa5#.qwv1wn3jv
======
dozzie
Data cannot be open sourced. Source code can be. You may want to learn what
"open source" means before your next headline.

